# Moving to Spain from ireland



## Falf (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi ther, I'm all new to this, I'm looking buy a 2 bed propity in spain not too far from cost, iv got budget of around 100g, can any one recommend a good area, iv 2 kids age 11 and 8, I hear Murcia is good but wat area of Murcia can anyone recommend, I also believe, that wit prices of propity now that I hav good chance of getting a place in a prime area, any suggestions? I would really appreciate some help.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Falf said:


> Hi ther, I'm all new to this, I'm looking buy a 2 bed propity in spain not too far from cost, iv got budget of around 100g, can any one recommend a good area, iv 2 kids age 11 and 8, I hear Murcia is good but wat area of Murcia can anyone recommend, I also believe, that wit prices of propity now that I hav good chance of getting a place in a prime area, any suggestions? I would really appreciate some help.



The only way you're going to know is to visit and have a look. We all have different ideas of prime areas. Renting first would be your best bet, then you will get a better idea of what you want and you'll learn how things are in Spain and its property market

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you need work...stay home
Take a look at the other threads to see why I'm saying that.
Have you thought about your children's education?
Again, look at the thread about education of British students in Spain.
Loads of useful advice.

As for your £100k....after you've paid all the lawyer's fees etc. I guess you'd have around 100000 euros to spend.
That wouldn't buy you a one-bed flat round here.
There are areas where I guess you could buy something for that price.
But as I said, unless you have a job lined up or an existing business you can bring with you, e'g. an on-line company......there's very little chance of getting work here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The thing that would worry me is the 11 year old. Too old really to go to a spanish state school, so should really be going to an international school, so that could influence where you choose to live and of course international schools arent free

Jo xxx


----------



## Falf (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there, I'm very sorry I should have mention that my kids will only be there for summer mts, I will on the other hand be there for at least 9 ta 10 mts of year, I hear Murcia is nice place and I was looking for recomend on nice area there, I was told to stay away from a place called camposol, can any one tell me where there are nice safe area in Murcia tanx agin for all the reply


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We are not in Murcia, but plenty of nice fully furnished properties in Inland Andalucia within your budget. It is very safe here.


----------



## Falf (Feb 15, 2012)

Tanx for that cazz will check it out, what would be closet airport?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Falf said:


> Tanx for that cazz will check it out, what would be closet airport?


Malaga, seville and Granada, although Granada is pretty useless. Where we live both are about an hours drive. You also have the AVE high speed train that has stations in this area.


----------



## Falf (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanx will check it out, anyone else hav any info on Murcia?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Dear Falf,

I dont know if you are looking for work in Spain but if you are you will need better Spanish than your English. It is not easy to read your English and take in what you are asking.

Advice has been given to visit several areas and then you can make up your own mind as to where you should buy property.I would advise that you visit off season. With €100,000 available to you the market is fairly limited but you will find something in that price range.


----------



## Falf (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm sorry for my English lep I'm Turkish married to an Irish girl hope that explain for you!


----------



## Falf (Feb 15, 2012)

Iv been in Ireland for last 14yrs, I class myself Irish now, hope this helps.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Falf said:


> Iv been in Ireland for last 14yrs, I class myself Irish now, hope this helps.



Just go over, find an area that suits you and then maybe rent there for a while and get a feel for the place. Your priorities and needs will change once you are there and not just browsing from your armchair. You also will need to understand the house buying laws, rules and regulations in the area

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Just go over, find an area that suits you and then maybe rent there for a while and get a feel for the place. Your priorities and needs will change once you are there and not just browsing from your armchair. You also will need to understand the house buying laws, rules and regulations in the area
> 
> Jo xxx


100% in agreement with Jo, go and rent then you can shuffle about, find where suits, and look for a bargain PLUS if your renting and secure then you are in no hurry to buy so puts you in a strong negotiating position!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

But, how will you be supporting yourself?
Will you need to find work here?
Or will you perhaps have another source of income?


----------

